# Texas Blue Ridge **** Lure Recipe



## LarryP82052 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Now fellowshere is another very good **** lure that you will love,**** love it very much.Let this age at least a week and shake everyday.Gawd this one really has been good to me.Larry

This **** lure can be made as follows : 
3/4 quart fish oil/juice 
1/3 quart honey 
1/4 ounce oil of spearmint (bought at a drug store) 
1 tablespoon beaver castor
*


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks again for sharing! I'm going to use one I "mixed-up" (as soon as this heavy rain blows through today, made with jack mackerel, sardined (in oil) fish, shellfish, and salmon oil(s), castor, anise, and vanilla......lol, I was bored one night.

Smitty


----------

